# General > Photography >  If things could talk...

## Raven

What would they say?

A little study of things in a derelict farm house.

----------


## wifie

Oh golly yes Raven I have often wondered that!  

What font is that you have used?   I like it!

----------


## arana negra

OHH  I like that ! the photos and the presentation, how did you do it, where is it and yes what font is that, I keep being told that my choicesare naff lol

----------


## Hibeechick

Lovely Raven. I love the atmosphere created with old buildings, empty but full with tales!

----------


## Raven

Cheers girls!

The font is called Evanescence. I have shot all those lovely things, well... in a farmhouse near you  :Wink: 

The collage was done in Photoshop by copy/paste all the pics into a new document and arranging them to my liking.

----------


## wifie

Gosh as simple as that?  Cool!

----------


## Raven

> Gosh as simple as that?  Cool!


 Yeah, not much voodoo behind it  ::

----------


## tjc

I agree with the girls Raven. Lovely pictures there.

Any chance of seeing them (or some of them) a bit bigger?

 :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

> I agree with the girls Raven. Lovely pictures there.
> 
> Any chance of seeing them (or some of them) a bit bigger?


Ahh, tjc - never use the word "girls" and "bigger" in the same sentence. :: 

They will think you are talking about them.  ::

----------


## Raven

> Ahh, tjc - never use the word "girls" and "bigger" in the same sentence
> 
> They will think you are talking about them.


And now the inevitable girls question... "Does my bum look big when I hold that cam?"  :: 

@tjc

I will post some later... pics of old things that is  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> And now the inevitable girls question... "Does my bum look big when I hold that cam?" 
> 
> @tjc
> 
> I will post some later... pics of old things that is


Harhar. See "Loch Moore". Posting#1, photo 1. ::

----------


## Raven

> Harhar. See "Loch Moore". Posting#1, photo 1.


Eh?? You are typing in riddles!  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

> Eh?? You are typing in riddles!


Oh, you're getting old and forgetful. Your 'shadow' photograph at Loch More.  ::  I thought that was the "... holding a cam photo bum look big in this" photo.

----------


## North Light

Raven,

Very interesting set of images, post some in a larger size please.

NL

----------


## Raven

> Oh, you're getting old and forgetful. Your 'shadow' photograph at Loch More.  I thought that was the "... holding a cam photo bum look big in this" photo.



Now then, that must be YOU who is old and forgetful and getting on a bit... The shadow pic is in post 1, photo 3  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## psyberyeti

> Now then, that must be YOU who is old and forgetful and getting on a bit... The shadow pic is in post 1, photo 3


Well, my screen is upside down, so photo #1!

 ::  ::

----------


## Raven

Well, here you go folks... some details...




> Well, my screen is upside down, so photo #1!


Maybe you should call yourself psyberyogi then?? :-)

----------


## psyberyeti

... there I was studying and fell asleep. How long was I out for?? :: 



I thought I ought to give B&W a bit more of a go. 

Too dark maybe when reproduced here?

----------


## psyberyeti

I dipped my toe in the event horizon of B&W and it was very cold ...

Back to some colour. :Wink:  Phew...

----------


## wifie

Shame yer b/w was too dark - liked the book shot tho!

----------


## North Light

Raven,

Love the Teapot.

psyberyeti,

Agree with wifie, lighten the b & w a bit and it will look really good.

----------


## psyberyeti

or even, Talking Books. [I wush i cud speoil].

----------


## Raven

Welcome to the dark side!  ::

----------


## Raven

Mono rulezzzz..... muahahaha

----------


## tjc

> Ahh, tjc - never use the word "girls" and "bigger" in the same sentence.
> 
> They will think you are talking about them.


Haha...

Your right psyberyeti... can sometimes cause a bit of controversy right enough.

 ::

----------


## tjc

> And now the inevitable girls question... "Does my bum look big when I hold that cam?" 
> 
> @tjc
> 
> I will post some later... pics of old things that is


Lol... I got all excited there for a minute Raven.  :: 

Thanks for the bigger piccies.

Love the wheel.

----------


## Raven

Let the mono master handle the situation...  :Wink: 

Photoyogi`s library...

----------


## daviddd

very atmospheric pics Raven; I'm gonna hafta get Photoshop.

----------


## psyberyeti



----------


## psyberyeti

At the old pulpit ...

... we are gathered here today ...

----------


## wifie

Fabulous atmospheric pics there psyberyeti!   :Grin:

----------


## Raven

> Fabulous atmospheric pics there psyberyeti!


Well done reverend yeti!  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

Thanks for your kind words and support folks. I have good mentors to help me.

----------


## psyberyeti

I'm enjoying this. A good thread.

----------


## Raven

Most excellently dude, you are hitting my nerve here  :Wink:

----------


## Raven

Well, if places could talk... what would this one say...

----------


## wifie

"I am beautifully constructed!"   Fabulous building - where is that?

----------


## Raven

> "I am beautifully constructed!"   Fabulous building - where is that?


Not quite sure wifie, it was an abbey somewhere down in Englandshire  ::

----------

